# Skylight Flashing Issue



## boswin (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm was about to sign a contract with a roofer tonight when the topic came up that I didn't see reflashing of skylight or vent pipes written. He said that he can't reflash the skylight b/c he would need a flashing kit to do it. Problem is it's a Roto Skylight over 20 yrs old (not leaking), and they don't sell the kits anymore. He's going to have his foreman check out the skylight tomorrow morning to see if he can reflash it. Can't you guys make the flashing? People must make their own before these fancy kits came about….? 

He also said he doesn't need to reflash the vent pipes b/c the boot has the flashing as part of it….? 

I know this is short notice, but can anyone out there let me know if this is normal to NOT reflash a skylight? Every contractor I spoke with said they would. Is this guy off, or is he the only one honest? Also please let me know about vent pipe flashing. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

We won't go around a skylight unless we replace the flashing.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Soil Stack pipe boot flashings are Always replaced on every job. They are too cheap of an item to even think about Not replacing them.

Skylight flashings can be re-used if they are checked properly, but even doing so, there is a stronger possibility of a future leak there where none existed before.

At a minimum, we remove the old flashing kit and install Ice and Water Shield on the deck sheathing and running up the side exterior portion of the skylight curb with it and then re-install.

By the way, is Roto the brand of skylight that has a continuous 4 sided rubber skirt used as the flashing?

If so, it will have old nail homes in it and probably be dry-cracking in some locations.

Ed


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

All pipe flashings get replaced no questions asked. I go all out and buy painted to match ones in fact.

From time to time will go on roofs and see were the previous "roofer" re-used the pipe jacks. In most cases they are full of tar or caulk which is a dead give a way.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Replace them all, only time I don't is if they're lead ones in vg condition. I'd reflash a skylight thats that old. If its a Velux skylight with the aluminium flashings it may be still ok, though.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

If the previous Velux style skylight was installed with W&I, tar/caulk it's almost impossible to remove the top and bottom sections without seperating the seam.

For $50-65 a new flashing kit is cheap compared to doing one call back.


----------



## Mr Roofer (Nov 17, 2009)

Reflash. If the kit is not available and a non-fab, the skylight may have to go as well. The plus side of that is I haven't seen too many skylights last 40 years anyway. I always provide an option to replace the lot.

Low lying leads can be an issue, but using a new smaller sized boot, even if it is to cover the existing, plus an abs extension works great.

The only ones that typically don't get replaced are B-vents. Carbon monoxide doesn't tend to go down well with th HO.

Watching guys try and fab their own velux pan is definitely worth the price of admission.


----------

